# Charters for less than 1 week...YES



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

I''m often frustrated when heading off on vacation...this has happened at least three
times. I only want to charter for 3-4 days,
not a week, and I go in the off season, so its low traffic time. Charter operations
tend to "force" you toward a week, at least in terms of cost.

Day rates are way to high over a 3-5 day period, the selection of boats limited (usually day sailers), and so on. This has
happened to me in the USVIs, the Keys, and
other FLA locations. As a businessman, it
bothers me to have an asset setting idle, when it could be making money (particularly
in the off season).

Reactions? Solutions? Suggestions?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

I would guess that the charter companies feel that it is not worth the bother to prep the boat for a short duration charter and then clean it, repair it, etc. at the end.


----------



## windship36 (Oct 22, 2002)

WindShip B&B here in CANADA offers single day, weekend or longer sailing adventures....not bareboat...we crew for you...don''t know where you are but check out www.windship.cjb.net for info...we''d be pleased to set up something for you here amongst the world famous 30,000 islands of Georgian Bay (May-Sept)

EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi,

Sunsail Tampa Bay offers a mid week special Monday throurh Friday only for a rate that is hard to beat you can get a 32'' Catalina 2001 for as little as 800.00 for that time period. check out sunsailflorida.com.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a boat in St. Thomas with VIP. Many times I have seen "Better than Popcorn" a 
Jenneau SO 40 charter 3/4 days and even as little as one day. The rates vary all over the place for those charters. I think with VIP since we are so small we''re more personal, and the rate for these types of last min. charters is "let''s make a deal".
Give us a try next time.

John
CV/"Better than Popcorn"
USVI


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know that Go Native Yacht Charters in Miami will send a boat out for "broken" weeks. We went down for 2.5 days and chartered their Fountaine Pajot Venezia 42. Of course, as you said, price-wise, they made it worth their while, but hey, thay''re business people too! Also, they offer a 10% return customer discount which is nice. great people, too. Really enjoyed the experience.

Rob.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You don''t specify bareboat or Crewed Charter. Orion is available all year in the U.S. and BVI for less-than-a-week rates, Crewed or Captain only.E-mail us for more info. 
Randy


----------

